# Just a little help from my friends



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sean cut down a few pine tree branches & before throwing them away I asked Kim if she might be able to use some for perches. She asked if I could take a couple pictures to give her an idea of the size. 

One of my backyard buddies decided to _help_ by testing one of the branches.
I love the Blue Bar's expression in the third photo. 


*This looks like a good branch to test*










*Yep! Works for me*










*WHAT are you doing?*








*I'm modeling for Kim*​


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those are funny............great captions.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Nice views but that is not a pine tree branch. Maby he didn't want to tell you what it was that he cut down.LOL

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures, and your little model is perfect!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

LOL!
I was joking about the pictures but those are cute. Not sure if those guys want to give them up now. They have something new to play with.
Is that from the tree in the front or the back?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics and funny captions. Don't you love your little helpers? They certainly deserve some extra seeds for all the work they did.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Avion said:


> Nice views but *that is not a pine tree branch*.
> 
> George


Sorry George, that *IS* a pine tree branch. 
Did you check out the *pine cones* still attached to the branch? 



KIPPY said:


> LOL!
> * *I was joking about the pictures* but those are cute.
> 
> Not sure if those guys want to give them up now. They have something new to play with.
> ...


* I thought you might have been, but figured I'd be on the safe side & send you a couple. 

** The tree right in front of the house.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great pictures, Cindy! Looks like those branches pass the pigeon "test." Actually, the caption is perfect in the third picture because that looks exactly what the one pij seems to be asking his branch sitting friend!

WHEN the testing is done, when you gonna come and get 'em, KIPPY?? Can't beat personal "pigeon approved branches!"

Yep, DEFINITELY Pine...Those needles come in handy for nesting material and I pass under that tree every time I go to Cindy's door when I take the "short cut."

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Great pictures, Cindy! Looks like those branches pass the pigeon "test." Actually, the caption is perfect in the third picture because that looks exactly what the one pij seems to be asking his branch sitting friend!
> 
> WHEN the testing is done, when you gonna come and get 'em, KIPPY?? Can't beat personal "pigeon approved branches!"
> 
> ...


They're great to fill Pij'ette, Sadie & Sam's baskets. 
Of course they end up dropping half of them on the floor as they 're-arrange' their nests to suit them. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> WHEN the testing is done, when you gonna come and get 'em, KIPPY??


It's up to Cindy, maybe Friday after work or Sat. Not sure if you guys have a softball game or if Chuck will be home on Sat. LMK

P.S.
I keep forgetting to ask, Cindy can you send me the directions for that Advocado dip *Please*?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KIPPY said:


> P.S. I keep forgetting to ask, Cindy can you send me the directions for that Advocado dip *Please*?


Uh Oh! Definitely time for a post in Small Talk for a RECIPE! 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Renee, Treesa & Reti. 



mr squeaks said:


> *when you gonna come and get 'em, KIPPY?? *
> 
> Shi





KIPPY said:


> *It's up to Cindy, maybe Friday after work or Sat. Not sure if you guys have a softball game or if Chuck will be home on Sat*. LMK
> 
> P.S.
> *I keep forgetting to ask, Cindy can you send me the directions for that Advocado dip Please?*


Actually we do have a game to go to on Friday. I think it's at 8:30 though.
I should know tomorrow if Chuck will be home. 

Avocado dip? 
Do you mean the artichoke dip?
I'll give you a call tomorrow. 

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are great pictures Cindy as well as captions. Thanks for putting them up so we can all see pigeon testing as it occurs.

Margaret


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Margarret said:


> *Those are great pictures Cindy as well as captions*.
> 
> *Thanks for putting them up so we can all see pigeon testing as it occurs*.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks, Margaret. 

There's always a backyard buddy hagin' around eager to be of assistance. 

I got a picture of the pij, that I fixed his broken leg, going _under_ one of the branches & it looked like he was engaged in a bit of limbo dancing, pijjie style. 

They are too funny.

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Do you mean the artichoke dip?


Uh, Ya.








Good stuff guys, recipe needs to be posted. I think Shi and I pretty much ate the whole thing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is probably a silly question  But do the limbs need to be prepared/cleaned or anything before using them in an aviary? I have a few in my yard I'd like to use but don't want to introduce Hope and Pidge to disease just cause I didn't ask a silly question  Thanks!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> Uh, Ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh, yeah, we did...but I had a head start! 

So good, in fact, we didn't have to order pizza! 

Hugs

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> uh, yeah, we did...but I had a head start!


Lucky for you, I'm always late.


> I got a picture of the pij, that I fixed his broken leg, going under one of the branches & it looked like he was engaged in a bit of limbo dancing, pijjie style.


Hopefully you don't get that pij back with a pulled leg muscle.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> *Hopefully you don't get that pij back with a pulled leg muscle*.




That's toooo funny!

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> *Hopefully you don't get that pij back with a pulled leg muscle.*


  



mr squeaks said:


> *That's toooo funny!*
> 
> Shi


Yep! That's our Kim. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> This is probably a silly question  *But do the limbs need to be prepared/cleaned or anything before using them in an aviary? * I have a few in my yard I'd like to use but don't want to introduce Hope and Pidge to disease just cause I didn't ask a silly question  Thanks!


Sorry your question got "lost in the shuffle," Dez...

I don't think Cindy does anything to prepare her branches except make sure they are "naked" (I think).

She'll be along to comment...

Hugs
Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

No problem at all - I was getting a kick out of the piji limbo visualization. Actually I was waiting for the picture of the piji in a hawaiin shirt


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> No problem at all - I was getting a kick out of the piji limbo visualization. Actually I was waiting for the picture of the piji in a hawaiin shirt



Hey, don't laugh! Some of our members have such tame pijies that I bet they COULD have a pijie with a Hawaiian shirt going under a branch! 

AND, they wouldn't even have to Photoshop! 

Wouldn't that be a sight?

Hugs
Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> This is probably a silly question
> *But do the limbs need to be prepared/cleaned or anything before using them in an aviary?*
> 
> I have a few in my yard I'd like to use but don't want to introduce Hope and Pidge to disease just cause I didn't ask a silly question. Thanks!


Not a silly question at all, Dezirrae. 
In fact, I had answered your question & apparently after I previewed it I moved on to another post, forgetting to submit it.  I seem to do that* alot*.

In answer to your question, no, I don't do anything special to the branches, except to make sure they are free of bugs & sap. These particular branches were dead & desperately needed to be removed. 

I try to make my aviary as '_outdoorsy_' looking as possible. 




mr squeaks said:


> Sorry your question got "lost in the shuffle," Dez...
> 
> *I don't think Cindy does anything to prepare her branches except make sure they are "naked"* (I think).
> 
> ...


AND make sure someone is around to cut them down. 
It's great having a tall son & a trimmer on a long pole. LOL!! 



Dezirrae said:


> No problem at all -
> 
> *I was getting a kick out of the piji limbo visualization. Actually I was waiting for the picture of the piji in a hawaiin shirt*


I wish I could have provided the hawaiian shirt to give the full effect. 

Here's a picture of him flying in to see what all the fuss was about.











And doing the Limbo 
It was so funny, because he could just as easily have walked around the branch
(If I had waited another secong I could have got him with his back right under the branch)


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> In answer to your question, no, I don't do anything special to the branches, except to make sure they are free of bugs & sap.


Thanks Cindy - Most of the pine trees around here have way too much sap on them... but we have lots of other "dead wood" that would be usable (and no - I wasn't talking about Dave )

I can't wait to have the safety stuff finished down there so I can start "decorating"!! Waiting is making me nutty.

Those pictures are great! You're so lucky have such a friendly flock of ferals (say that 10 times fast while watching the pigeon perspective video on another thread ) ) The one of him flying in to see what's up is so kewl. Thanks for posting those two additional pix.



mr squeaks said:


> Hey, don't laugh! Some of our members have such tame pijies that I bet they COULD have a pijie with a Hawaiian shirt going under a branch!
> *Wouldn't that be a sight?*


Heck yes it would!!! I'd be ROFL til tears were rolling down my face


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Thanks Cindy -
> * *Most of the pine trees around here have way too much sap on them*... but we have lots of other "dead wood" that would be usable (and no - I wasn't talking about Dave )
> 
> ** *I can't wait to have the safety stuff finished down there so I can start "decorating"!! Waiting is making me nutty*.
> ...


* A lot of our branches had sap on them as well. I just threw them away. I have some branches that will be great for decorating the aviary. And plenty for kim. 

** I hear ya! I can hardly wait until we get our aviary enlarged. 
We have all the materials, just need Chuck home long enough to work on it. 
Kim gave me a great idea. Put the door in the middle of one of the sides, which will be perfect. That way I can utilize all four corners.  Presently, the door is at the corner of the aviary.

*** Thanks. 

**** Yeah, we have a good flock of pijjies. 

Cindy


----------

